# Battery & lighting question



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,

A little background:
I'm just building a 1:22.5 light tower for a work train--the kind that have the four big lights that go up on a telescoping mast, and I need to figure out the wiring soon. So I found 4 nice little incandescent bulbs (8V rating) that look just like the real ones (ie. about 5/8" long, 1/8" dia) with a wire lead at each end. The problem is I'm not sure how much current they use or if I need resistors etc. My current plan is to use a 9V battery hidden in the base to power the 4 lights. Since it's not the kind of thing that will be on for hours at a time I'm not too worried about power consumption and it will be a rechargeable anyway. I was going to wire them up in parallel straight to the battery and hope for the best. Any ideas or recommendations?

Thanks very much,
Keith


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Since the nominal voltage of most rechargeable 9V batteries is actually on 8.4V, I would just connect the directly. No resistors.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good to know, thanks Del. I'll give it a try on a test board and see what happens. 

Keith


----------

